# Gloves?



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

A bit off topic but on the other hand maybe not?
What type or brand gloves are you guys using in the colder climates?
I have the heated grips but still tend to have numb finger tips after
about 45 minutes here in the Chicago area. 
Using down ski mittens is great but they are awkward and i'd prefer gloves.
Thanks


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I use the Black Diamond Renegade glove. Long story short the goat leather palms I feel really keep the cold from sucking the heat out of your hands when you are gripping cold metal.

I don't find these gloves to be the warmest I have owned for standing around in. BUT, for working outdoors they are much warmer than anything else I have worn. They are waterproof, wind proof, thick leather palms, and have super tough stitching and materials.

I use these in 10 degree temps with no heated hand grips and have never complained about cold hands. I am someone who gets cold hands pretty easily.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Not off topic at all considering the large thread last week about boots! Gloves are an integral part of this leisure sport 

Look at snow mobile gloves. They tend to be water proof and wind proof, etc. with extra having insulation. I bought a pair by Polaris this past week for $50 (close out). I haven't tried them yet but they look real nice.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

as long as you have to grip the machine with your hands they will become knumb and get cold pretty much whatever you wear. it has to do with blood circulation to the extremities. you grip the bars to control the machine and you restrict the blood flow to your fingers. try a lighter grip, use mittens instead of fingered gloves and it will help some. perhaps the best mittens you can find for snowmobiling would be beneficial.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of the harbor freight winter work gloves. I've been using.them for years now and have no complaints. For only $8 with the coupon, they are a steal.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

A little bit of science behind cold hands. When the body is cold blood is diverted from your extremities to your core. This is known as vaso-constriction. Because there is more blood in your core more pressure is put on your bladder which makes you have to pee. 

Because blood flow through your arms and legs is reduced there is a greater degree of temperature lost as the blood travels down to your extremities and back. If you want the blood to be warm when it gets to your hands, make sure your arms are well insulated. In theory keeping your arms warm is as important as keeping your hands warm. 

I did a study where I modeled blood flow as a thermodynamic/fliud dynamic system in college. My modeling showed that the heat lost through your arms has just as much impact on the temperature of your hands as the heat directly lost through your hands.

Keep in mind this was a simple system that I modeled for a class. This is not a graduate level research study.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2011)

+1 on the HF gloves. The ORIGINAL winter gloves from 3 years ago had true leather palms, but the new ones have the rough plastic; still warm for the price and pretty waterproof.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Heat travels to cold. Insulation works by having a dead air space between the heat and cold. But this space has to have absolutely "no" air movement. Hence the term "dead air space". 

The insulation in gloves can be real effective with one exception. The insulation that gets squashed tightly as you grip a cold object loses it's dead air space. The heat from your hands now has a material to travel on to get to the cold object or air. Think of it this way. The dead air space keeps you warm but if you build a bridge across it, the heat will cross over.

There is one added exception here. Very humid air is full of water particles. Dead air space that happens to be humid has a bridging affect. The heat can travel from droplet to droplet like a bridge. This is why dampness has this ability to make a normally good warm jacket feel like it is not keeping you warm some times. The military has wet cold clothing and dry cold clothing also to help with this dampness problem.

Simply put, squashed or damp insulation doesn't work well at all. 

Ken


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a heavy insulated chemical rubber? (neoprene?) bright orange gloves.
I have thinsulate gloves liners I put on before I put them on. 

Like said they keep my hands nice and warm.....till they get wet. 
Then they suck. 
What I do then is put them by the heater to dry out and slip on a new pair to continue.
But as long as the insides don't get wet they are warm and toasty. 

I don't buy them I get them at work. I use them for chemical unloading.


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

-30 this am with a wind chill of minus -42. I buy army issue mitts , they are downfilled with a piece of sheep skin on top of each mitt so you can wip your nose or hand.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

These are the gloves I mentioned in post #3 of this thread:




























Super-comfortable on my hand. I'm anxious to try them but no real snow on the horizon


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

You'll never keep warm hands with gloves. Mitts in multi-layers with extra liners only thing that works. Your fingers have to combine the heat. Anytime you grip cold steel you're going to lose. You can't grip cold steel 8 hours no matter what you wear at -30 F. Gloves are for +20 F at best.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

get some ice armor x-treme gloves or mitts. use hot hands hand warmers in them they have a place already built in for them. u stay nice and toasty warm in the severe cold..


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Guys, thanks for all the replies & good suggestions. 
One thing i've done with gloves is to use latex (hospital) liners inside the gloves and that helped but i've not tried them for clearing snow...over long time periods so???


----------



## Esqblower (Feb 23, 2014)

I picked up a bunch of ski gloves on clearance. Very warm and dry but still easy enough to maneuver. Can also put handwarmers in when needed.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Guys, thanks for all the replies & good suggestions.
> One thing i've done with gloves is to use latex (hospital) liners inside the gloves and that helped but i've not tried them for clearing snow...over long time periods so???


I do the same when I am clearing snow. If nothing else it keeps your hands dry. I don't know if they are as necessary now that I have the heated hand grips, but I still use them.
Bruce


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I like the deerskin winter gloves from Costco. With 140 grams of Thinsulate, they are pretty good for keeping my hands warm and I still have pretty good dexterity. For colder days I have a pair of Helly Hansen glove liners that slip inside. If not for the hand warmers I might need more at 40 below though.


----------



## r2d (Feb 19, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> Guys, thanks for all the replies & good suggestions.
> One thing i've done with gloves is to use latex (hospital) liners inside the gloves and that helped but i've not tried them for clearing snow...over long time periods so???


I wear the cheap, dollar, black fabric gloves that you buy at the grocery store. Then latex surgical gloves over them. Then a pair of regular gloves. Thats just for super cold and I cant wear mittens. 

Mittens are best. There are trigger finger mittens too. I have never tried those though. 

Keeping your core warm is the best advice. Several layers. Also, wearing an old school bank robbing ski mask with a hat on top of it will trap heat loss from head.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been thinking of changing the grips to something like this:










Moto cross grips. Reducing heat transfer, provide a better grip and some advertise a reduction in vibration. You would have to remove the flange, but it seems they would be way better than stock and look great to boot!

Cheers


----------



## r2d (Feb 19, 2014)

With all this talk about gloves, I just had to find another pair. I ended up getting trigger finger mittens with removable liners. They are gortex.

http://www.powgloves.com/shop/storm-series/sniper-gtx-trigger/#prettyPhoto[product-gallery]/2/

Won auction for 35 bucks shipped on ebay. lucky me : )


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> A bit off topic but on the other hand maybe not?
> What type or brand gloves are you guys using in the colder climates?
> I have the heated grips but still tend to have numb finger tips after
> about 45 minutes here in the Chicago area.
> ...


I'm in my mid 60's and my fingers get so cold they get numb. Tried many different types of gloves and finally found the right stuff. Now, no matter how cold the day, even at -20° below, my fingers are warm as toast.

I bought a pair of GI surplus artic weather mittens 



 with military wool gloves liners ( 



 ). 

About a 1/2 hour before I intent to go out, I get a couple of HotHands hand warmers ready (they take about a 1/2 hour to get hot). Amazon.com: HotHands Hand Warmers (40 pairs): Sports & Outdoors
I drop them into the bottom of the mitts and they will put out a lot of heat, exactly where you need it; at the finger tips. They go for hours and hours.

Whenever I need to do something delicate, like close the overhead by using the outside keypad, I slip my hands out of the mits (still prrotected with the glove liners), and my fingers never get cold; even if I need to touch metal.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Resurrecting this old thread. I went looking for gloves (I prefer them to mittens).

Some of the links are old Harbor Freight is out of winter gloves. Any 2015 recommendations?


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

scipper77 said:


> A little bit of science behind cold hands. When the body is cold blood is diverted from your extremities to your core. This is known as vaso-constriction. Because there is more blood in your core more pressure is put on your bladder which makes you have to pee.
> 
> Because blood flow through your arms and legs is reduced there is a greater degree of temperature lost as the blood travels down to your extremities and back. If you want the blood to be warm when it gets to your hands, make sure your arms are well insulated. In theory keeping your arms warm is as important as keeping your hands warm.
> 
> ...


****! I'm impressed.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Resurrecting this old thread. I went looking for gloves (I prefer them to mittens).
> 
> Some of the links are old Harbor Freight is out of winter gloves. Any 2015 recommendations?


I'm looking for a solid recommendation as well.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I use cheap ski gloves but then I also installed the cheap ($4.99) Chinese hand warmers and yesterday when at -10 far and 30 mph face winds I was still comfortable and my arms had 2 good layers Thank You


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Normex said:


> I use cheap ski gloves but then I also installed the cheap ($4.99) Chinese hand warmers and yesterday when at -10 far and 30 mph face winds I was still comfortable and my arms had 2 good layers Thank You


what are these things ""cheap ($4.99) Chinese hand warmers""


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Get some of those ice armor gloves. and when it gets real cold put those hot hands warmers in them. you will stay frost free and toasty warm.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have had these ones for a few years now and I swear by them, the ski ones that are made out of man made materials such as polyester/nylon etc seem to start coming off from the seems after a season or two, nothing beats leather as it withstands the wear and tear a bit better. 

Beside being insulated using thinsulate they are also lined using hipora which helps against sweaty palms/hands. 

these are the exact ones that I have






and there seems to be cheaper alternative available as well.

Motorbike Motorcycle Gloves Waterproof Genuine Leather Biker Glove Thinsulate XL | eBay


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm 61 but but thankfully have never had a problem with cold hands. Of course it doesn't get crazy cold down where I live but still... I usually just use a pair of cotton jersey gloves. If it gets below 20° I wear my ski gloves and stay very warm. I also wear my ski pants when it gets cold and windy. If I _ever_ do get cold I just stop and come inside for a while but 99% of the time cold doesn't bother me unless it gets really windy. Ski gloves, ski pants.. That's how I roll. I also have a pair of motorcycle gauntlets like the above pic that Pfn posted. Never tried them for blowing snow but they do a good job when I'm riding.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

I used to ski and ride motorcycles in the winter, and have found that all other things being equal, mittens are FAR warmer than gloves. If finger dexterity is necessary, lobster gloves (hybrid of glove and mitten) are still much better than regular gloves.

One my winter motorcycle rides documented, if anyone feels like reading a novel..

Ninja250 Riders Club :: Topic review - It's like eating a York Peppermint Patty (Part 1)
and
Ninja250 Riders Club :: View topic - It's like eating a York Peppermint Patty (Part 1)


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

I picked up a pair of these last week.

Carhartt - Product - Men's Tundra Glove

I've never bought myself a decent pair of gloves, always just used the cheapest I could find and dealt with my hands being cold. Boy was I dumb.

Last week we had highs in the single digits, wore these gloves while clearing snow, and when I was done my hands were warm. Not, just uncold, but warm, I'll have to see if they make my hands too sweaty when the temps are a little higher.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

I also have never really had an issue with my hands getting too cold while using the snow blower, I guess there is enough things to while blowing do to keep the blood flowing. I have always made do with lower end ski gloves. I did get a new pair from Santa this year with extensions that go half way up my forearms. So far so good in the keeping warm department.










I have to chuckle at this discussion because a few days ago, our new neighbors across the street were having their son who is maybe 20 use their brand new snow blower on a very windy and cold day. Of course the chowder head was too cool to wear gloves. Every pass he stopped and did the dance trying to warm his digits. 
He ran into the house and i figured that he went in to get gloves but i was wrong, he went in for a cigarette.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

JSB33 said:


> He ran into the house and i figured that he went in to get gloves but i was wrong, he went in for a cigarette.


Maybe it wasn't a cigarette , it could have been that wacky tobacki and that explains the no glove machoism.


----------



## r2d (Feb 19, 2014)

r2d said:


> With all this talk about gloves, I just had to find another pair. I ended up getting trigger finger mittens with removable liners. They are gortex.
> 
> http://www.powgloves.com/shop/storm-series/sniper-gtx-trigger/#prettyPhoto[product-gallery]/2/
> 
> Won auction for 35 bucks shipped on ebay. lucky me : )


Had some time with these now. They are the best. With the finger and thumb I have the dexterity to turn keys, prime and pull start snowblowers. They stay dry through hours of use. They stay warm at -45 wind chill. Only issue is they run small. Add a size up.

Edit....old link no worky. New link...http://www.powgloves.com/collections/mens/products/sniper-gtx-trigger-x-trafit


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

time2time said:


> I used to ski and ride motorcycles in the winter, and have found that all other things being equal, mittens are FAR warmer than gloves. If finger dexterity is necessary, lobster gloves (hybrid of glove and mitten) are still much better than regular gloves.
> ]


Been thinking about your comment.. I bet you're absolutely correct with this. It only'stands to reason that if your digits aren't separated'by cloth they'll stay warmer. I never reall gave it much thought till today.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I've used lobster mitts, high end bicycling/outdoor gloves, and a series of cheapie work gloves that were supposedly insulated but just ended up making frosty fingers fast. 

The best thing I've found is layering. Right now I'm using a pair of generic glove liners and a pair of these Thermafit gloves I got at the local Ace Hardware (liners came from there too). I got them a bit oversized so there is plenty of room for the liners without compressing the insulation. They're crazy grippy and the coating helps keep my hands drier longer.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

all3939 said:


> what are these things ""cheap ($4.99) Chinese hand warmers""


 It is a heat kit for your handles and some other members here also bought them.


Heated Grips Inserts Handlebar Hand Warmer Fits Universal Grip ATV MOTORCYCLE12V | eBay


The price quoted was with shipping included from China! 
It took roughly a month to get here so I assumed it was on board an ocean freighter, for the price I said why not and they work almost as good as the pricier ones.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am not usually cold when blowing, I wear a hoodie, jeans, and light boots or athletic shoes when I blow snow (as seen in my videos using my snowblowers) down to about -10 Fahrenheit, I am not bragging, this is just how I am built. I melt in temperatures above about 80 Fahrenheit. 
Basically the only parts of me that do get cold are my hands. I unfortunately lost one of my ok performing gloves that I had packed into my car for the Packer game when I went to at Lambeau about a month ago. I really want to get something that has the following features.
-water proof
-doesn't stop at my wrist but goes up my forearm
-has a type of tightening mechanism where it ends on my forearm (gauntlet style works well)
-warm 
* I would prefer a nose wipe area as well on the glove*


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm torn between these two gloves, any thoughts?
Carhartt - Product - Men's System Glove

Carhartt - Product - Men's Defrost Glove


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well these are gonna be hard to beat, especially for the price.
Field N' Forest Waterproof Musher Gloves - Tan/Black - Mills Fleet Farm


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

wdb said:


> I've used lobster mitts, high end bicycling/outdoor gloves, and a series of cheapie work gloves that were supposedly insulated but just ended up making frosty fingers fast.
> 
> The best thing I've found is layering. Right now I'm using a pair of generic glove liners and a pair of these Thermafit gloves I got at the local Ace Hardware (liners came from there too). I got them a bit oversized so there is plenty of room for the liners without compressing the insulation. They're crazy grippy and the coating helps keep my hands drier longer.


Wow! $8.49! Did I mention I'm cheap too.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Well these are gonna be hard to beat, especially for the price.
> Field N' Forest Waterproof Musher Gloves - Tan/Black - Mills Fleet Farm


 Good choice but does it go with red?

and from the same store for $12.99 for the blizzards but I think I'm pushing my luck.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Normex said:


> Good choice but does it go with red?
> 
> and from the same store for $12.99 for the blizzards but I think I'm pushing my luck.


They don't really go with red, but I'm not trying to win any fashion contests anymore. 
I believe that the hat you pictured is the one that my parents just got me for christmas, works pretty nice, though I don't like it restricting my breathing (slightly) so I tuck the face cover inside the hat when I wear it.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I use handwarmers on the back side of my gloves, not the palms. I figure there are veins there and my fingers definitely feels warmer than if I put the in the palms, and it also does not affect my grip or dexterity with them there. I started doing the while doing outdoor photography in very cold weather, shooting eagles and owls. It's a stand around and wait thing so I tried the handwarmers. Sam's club has them by the case very affordable, case price was under 12 bucks, 30 pair. I also carry some in my truck during cold months.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I use handwarmers on the back side of my gloves, not the palms. I figure there are veins there and my fingers definitely feels warmer than if I put the in the palms, and it also does not affect my grip or dexterity with them there. I started doing the while doing outdoor photography in very cold weather, shooting eagles and owls. It's a stand around and wait thing so I tried the handwarmers. Sam's club has them by the case very affordable, case price was under 12 bucks, 30 pair. I also carry some in my truck during cold months.


There are many manufacturers that have hand warmer pockets built in to the back of their gloves for just this reason. I never really liked hand warmers, always made my hands way too hot, but I guess there is a time and place for everything.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I use handwarmers on the back side of my gloves, not the palms. I figure there are veins there and my fingers definitely feels warmer than if I put the in the palms, and it also does not affect my grip or dexterity with them there. I started doing the while doing outdoor photography in very cold weather, shooting eagles and owls. It's a stand around and wait thing so I tried the handwarmers. Sam's club has them by the case very affordable, case price was under 12 bucks, 30 pair. I also carry some in my truck during cold months.


 Many moons ago I bought a box of those chem handwarmers and inside were a pair of wrist things. A pouch to hold the packet and velcro to go around the wrist like a watch band. The idea of them , I believe , is two-fold . 1. they hold the warm packet against the inside of the wrist warming the blood going to your hands . 2. They warm the cold blood coming out of your hands so your body doesn't have to work so hard to re-heat it. 
I have had very poor circulation in my hands ( fingers turning white at temps much below 40 F ) . These really helped me for hunting season as I don't want to put gloves on my trigger hand.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

1894 said:


> Many moons ago I bought a box of those chem handwarmers and inside were a pair of wrist things. A pouch to hold the packet and velcro to go around the wrist like a watch band.


An old trick to cool off in the heat is to cool your wrists or your neck (cool wet rag for lower temp plus evaporative cooling). This is effective because you are cooling the blood of major veins and arteries, with the cooling benefits flowing 'downstream'.

Would seem logical to assume that similar 'mechanics' would apply to warming as to cooling. If that is the case, keeping hand warmers on the 'inside' of your wrists would send some of the heat down to the hands thru the arteries, and some heat back to the body thru the veins.

Following that logic further, one might consider the veins and arteries of the neck as a prime place to lose heat. Certainly, the head is effectively the body's radiator, so a hat makes sense. One could take that idea a step further and make sure the neck is well protected. 

Chem hand warmers are nice, but I not crazy about disposables (waste, as well as cost). When I did more winter sports, I had good experience with reusables from Campmor.. something along these lines:

http://www.campmor.com/Product___69696?cm_vc=PDPZ1


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Normex said:


> Good choice but does it go with red?
> 
> and from the same store for $12.99 for the blizzards but I think I'm pushing my luck.


That is my go to winter hat. I really like that fact that its convertible from hat to ski mask. I wear it for everything except snow blowing. I wear a bank robber type for that.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Superedge88, I did see those gloves with the handwarmer pockets, none of them offered the dexterity I need to operate the DSLR but I may look to buy a pair for snowblowing, hopefully I cam find a pair with a waterproof shell. Thanks for the idea, as that would be even better than the ones I use for photography which are not waterproof at all.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Wonder if you could wear something light and dextrous as a liner inside, covered by a pair of mittens with the slit across the palm that would let you pop out some (or all) of your 4 non-thumb fingers as needed..


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

*Medical perspectives on using heat packs*

As a medical professional, keep in mind that in the extremities, arteries are deeper in the tissues than veins (not as deep) or capillaries (even more superficial). Heat packs won't be able to effectively warm arterial blood. They probably have minimal effect on the temperature of venous blood. They will be most effective warming blood in the capillaries and in warming the local tissues. 

In cold temperatures, capillaries constrict (to make sure there is continuing flow to the internal organs) reducing blood flow to areas that typically suffer frostbite first (fingertips, toes, ears, nose). You will get the best results with heat packs using them in these areas to keep the blood flowing due to a local warming effect. 

When you apply heat packs to the veins over the back of your hands, the blood in the veins is going back to the heart and lungs - not to the hands. So any effect to the back of the hand is a local tissue-warming effect and doesn't really help your fingers

I'd recommend a mitten (the fingers touch each other creating a local warming effect - similar to several people huddling together to keep warm) and using a heat pack in the finger area for best results.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree the blood is heading in the wrong direction on the top of the hands but for some reason it works fine as I have been out in 15 degree weather shooting my dslr with winter birds and with mittens you cannot use the camera, and with flip top mittens my hands would be cold as I am operating the camera so would have them "flipped" too much. I am not sure I could operate the controls of a blower with mitten either, maybe I could but it would be more difficult. Maybe the handwarmers are warming the tissue on the back of my hands so effectively that the fingers are getting some heat from the blood in the tissue ? not sure but I've proven the warmer fingers when I use them like that. I am all for buying some thicker more wind and water resistant gloves for snowblowing and hoping that the added shell properties will keep in even more heat.


----------



## bubba37 (Jan 22, 2014)

Check out the "lobster" style gloves - combine the best of a mitten with the dexterity of having your pointer/trigger finger free. I have the lobsters from Outdoor Research and love them.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Follow up question for the forum. I have been using a pair of leather, down mittens but as indicated earlier after squeezing the bars too long they loose their ability to insulate. I have tried the chem hand warmers too but mine might be too old as they never seem to get warm enough? The other issue with them is that, once removed from the package, they "leak" a black residue powder and everything gets black and dirty with a single use? The instructions say they heat up when exposed to air but i think they need to be covered with something to prevent making a mess? 
What have the forum users been doing to fix this issue?
Thanks...


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't read through this entire thread, so forgive me if this has already been mentioned and discussed. I ran across this when I went to the Costco (Canada) website looking for the gloves that I usually buy in the store. Battery operated heated gloves.

http://www.costco.ca/FIRed-Up-Men's-Infra-Red-Heated-Leather-Gloves.product.100146640.html
The $220.00 price tag makes them a rather expensive experiment and heated grips would likely be cheaper. On the other hand, that's in Canadian money so that would make it somewhere in the nieghborhood of a buck ninety eight American.. There's also a pink version for the ladies and a pair that sells for $135.00 for the more frugally inclined.
I have no idea if, or how these work, nor am I likely to be trying a pair anytime soon.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm giving the Field N' Forest Waterproof Musher Gloves a try at $34. The lobster mitt was interesting and I am a big fan of Carhart products. But we will see how good they are. I like that they are waterproof and have the deerskin palm.

If they aren't warm, I can alwasy return them.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

bubba37 said:


> Check out the "lobster" style gloves - combine the best of a mitten with the dexterity of having your pointer/trigger finger free. I have the lobsters from Outdoor Research and love them.


Do you think the dexterity of the pointer finger is good enough to operate a camera ? I would be willing to look at those


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> Follow up question for the forum. I have been using a pair of leather, down mittens but as indicated earlier after squeezing the bars too long they loose their ability to insulate. I have tried the chem hand warmers too but mine might be too old as they never seem to get warm enough? The other issue with them is that, once removed from the package, they "leak" a black residue powder and everything gets black and dirty with a single use? The instructions say they heat up when exposed to air but i think they need to be covered with something to prevent making a mess?
> What have the forum users been doing to fix this issue?
> Thanks...


I use the hot hands brand I buy them at Sam's Club and I have never seen any residue come out of any of them pretty darn clean.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

must have been defective . they shouldn't leak. that or the chinaman making them had a bad day.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

OK thanks....interesting. I have some new ones purchased today and will try them next......maybe the packs have a shelf life?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Absolutely mitten with hand warmers work.....I have skied in -15 degree temps......never had a problem. the good mitten comes with a hand warmer slit for putting them in.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> OK thanks....interesting. I have some new ones purchased today and will try them next......maybe the packs have a shelf life?


If you have a problem with them try a different brand it might be isolated to the brand that you are purchasing


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> OK thanks....interesting. I have some new ones purchased today and will try them next......maybe the packs have a shelf life?


 I kinda think they do have a shelf life , but maybe more likely that the ratio of carbon , iron , and cellulose isn't as well controlled as it could be ?


----------



## bubba37 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> bubba37 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the "lobster" style gloves - combine the best of a mitten with the dexterity of having your pointer/trigger finger free. I have the lobsters from Outdoor Research and love them.
> ...



Probably not - i think the bulk of the thumb is the bigger issue. I used those same gloves pheasant hunting, but also had a glove handy for my trigger hand. Didn't need the glove, but in thinking about trying to use a DSLR with them, I think they might be tricky. There are a variety of flavors/thicknesses of the lobster-style


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Review: I gave the Field N' Forest Waterproof Musher Gloves a try at $34. They are better than what I had, but not great. I have to agree with the collected wisdom of the members here that mittens would be the way to go. 

Using them with the snow blower I was amazed at first. But then I realized the hand warmers were on. Not really a true test.

Walking the dog outside in 13 degrees, my fingers did start to get a bit cold. But my hands stayed dry and they are now the best gloves I have. Anyone in cold weather for prolong periods may need something better. Having said that, for $34, they are not bad gloves. 

I have always like Carhart products. Maybe next year…..


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

As I said from the post above, I always liked Carharttproducts. I tried their "ChillStopper Glove". They are just OK. Nothing special. My fingers still get cold in below freezing temperatures. The Musher gloves I had before have been discontinued. Since I purchased the Chill Stopper Glove at the end of season last year, they are brand new. I purchased “Alaskan Bear" glove liners from Amazon. Maybe they will help.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

I bought these last winter. I normally get an XL glove, I needed these in XXL
Men's Cold Snap Glove A505 | Carhartt


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I purchased ALASKA BEAR - Natural Silk Gloves Thermal Liner at Amazon. They were recommended at a survivalist site. They seemed to work better that the gloves alone.


----------



## Top98Percent (Dec 9, 2017)

Kinco 900 max or 901's. 901 mittens when it's really cold.
I've been skiing and snowblowing with them for years and never get cold.
$15-35 depending on when you get them. Tough gloves, last a long time, but take a little work to break them in.
https://www.amazon.com/KINCO-Pigskin-Leather-Thermal-Draylon/dp/B01AT2XQKY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1516072185&sr=8-1&keywords=kinco%2Bski%2Bgloves&th=1


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Top98Percent said:


> Kinco 900 max or 901's. 901 mittens when it's really cold.
> I've been skiing and snowblowing with them for years and never get cold.
> $15-35 depending on when you get them. Tough gloves, last a long time, but take a little work to break them in.
> https://www.amazon.com/KINCO-Pigski...6072185&sr=8-1&keywords=kinco+ski+gloves&th=1


The 900MAX is a nice looking glove. I may wait until spring as all the prices were on the high side. They usually drop in May.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Got these on sale for $30 they are snowboarding gloves  

Warm and a nice wrist collar to keep the snow out









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I always like leather, the feel of of them, longevity, when you brush against the exhaust they don't melt! But the leather absorbs water and gets wet, sopping wet, then what have you? Cold hands.



Top98Percent said:


> Kinco 900 max or 901's. 901 mittens when it's really cold.
> I've been skiing and snowblowing with them for years and never get cold.
> $15-35 depending on when you get them. Tough gloves, last a long time, but take a little work to break them in.
> https://www.amazon.com/KINCO-Pigskin-Leather-Thermal-Draylon/dp/B01AT2XQKY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1516072185&sr=8-1&keywords=kinco%2Bski%2Bgloves&th=1


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Not if they are lined with wool.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bob E said:


> Not if they are lined with wool.


Wool is still the only material that has a positive heat value when wet. All other materials draw heat away while drying.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Wool is still the only material that has a positive heat value when wet.


Care to expand the point? I've been lead to believe that the "warm when wet" is a myth. A popular myth, but a myth all the same.

Don't get me wrong, I love wool and wear lots of it (mainly because it can take a spark without melting). But I've not noticed any difference in the insulation properties of wet wool versus wet fleece. And fleece certainly dries quicker


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Wool has a 10% positive insulating value you when wet. It loses 90% of its insulating value but still positive. Others are negative drawing heat away.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

I just spent some time reading around the internet. I found lots of interesting comments and opinions about the insulating properties of wet wool, with quite a few asking for "scientific proof". Unfortunately nobody seemed to have any.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree. Hard to find anything definitive.

I worked 4 winters (in Region 9 of the Manistee National Forest) for the US Forest Service in Timber Management some years back. We had access to a number of gloves (some military surplus) and the best I have found to be are a thick leather outside and either a thin wool or acrylic removable liner – actually a separate glove.

I personally like the acrylic liner with the soft PVC ribs, or dots for gripping when you need to take the bulky outer glove off. You can keep your hands warm and still grip things. I found that the wool liners always wore out too fast and they don't grip as well.

I always use healthy amounts of Sno-Seal – warmed up either by heat gun in the shop or metal poker stuck in the coals of a nice fire. There are some nice leather treatments out there, but seems like I always go back to Sno-Seal. I like the beeswax part alot.



Lunta said:


> I just spent some time reading around the internet. I found lots of interesting comments and opinions about the insulating properties of wet wool, with quite a few asking for "scientific proof". Unfortunately nobody seemed to have any.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Since I have heated handgrips on both of my blowers I don't need ultra warm gloves or mittens. If I did need them I would use my Dutch Military leather palm (treated) mittens.


What I have been using are Dutch Military, wool, trigger finger mitten inserts with British Military, gore tex, mitten shells that are wind-proof and water "resistant." These shells come up almost to my elbows and have cinches at the ends and wrist, effectively keeping snow from collecting at my cuffs. I do have regular Dutch, wool, mitten liners and only use the trigger finger type for a little extra dexterity when working the blower controls.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I always like leather, the of of them, longevity, when you brush against the exhaust they don't melt! But the leather absorbs water and gets wet, sopping wet, then what have you? Cold hands.


They claim the gloves are waterproof: "Pre treated with ReviveX(R) waterproofing solution"


My timberlands are leather and waterproof....


----------

